# The Lemo RTA



## Rob Fisher (15/11/14)

Looks like this has potential!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/11/14)

I hope they make a 'mini' version to fit the istick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee (15/11/14)

Supposedly its a kayfun killer (according to vapinwithtwisted420) it really is! I ordered one just to see what the fuss is about!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/14)

Lee said:


> Supposedly its a kayfun killer (according to vapinwithtwisted420) it really is! I ordered one just to see what the fuss is about!



Sweet! I must say after watching the review I wanted to get one too... look forward to your review @Lee!


----------



## Lee (15/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sweet! I must say after watching the review I wanted to get one too... look forward to your review @Lee!


I ordered 2 (cause I have a black evic supreme). I'll make a point of sending you one to try! I'm very full of sh*t, so another opinion would help!


----------



## Dr Phil (15/11/14)

Oooooooo very nice  I wonder if our local venders will get this .holding thumbs ️


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/14)

Lee said:


> I ordered 2 (cause I have a black evic supreme). I'll make a point of sending you one to try! I'm very full of sh*t, so another opinion would help!



I'm also full of it! Thanks for the offer of sending me one to try @Lee! I have booked one from Jakes already!


----------



## free3dom (15/11/14)

I posted my experience with the Lemo a couple of days ago:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/eleaf-lemo-rta.6760/

And now after 3-4 days of permanent use I'm definitely convinced that this is one of the best RTA's ever.



DoubleD said:


> I hope they make a 'mini' version to fit the istick



They do make a "smaller" version (called the Lemo Drop - Vape Club has some incoming), but it's only shorter, not narrower. Still, it should fit the iStick quite well as the full size already fits pretty well - much better that the Kayfun due to the decreased weight.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I posted my experience with the Lemo a couple of days ago:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/eleaf-lemo-rta.6760/
> 
> ...



Yip, I saw it bud, its the diameter that bothers me, I saw the huge over hang on your pics which put me off.


----------



## free3dom (15/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> Yip, I saw it bud, its the diameter that bothers me, I saw the huge over hang on your pics which put me off.



Yeah, it doesn't "look" that good, but it's very stable standing up.

I do think that they'd break the awesomeness of this tank if they shrunk the diameter, so I don't forsee them changing it. Maybe now that they've got a taste for designing RTA's they'll come up with a unique design to fit the iStick since the Lemo was actually designed for the Evic Supreme.


----------



## free3dom (15/11/14)

Also to be honest, the overhang really isn't that bad. In fact, the nice part to me is that when I push my thumb up against the side and it stops against the tank it is pefectly position on the fire button. This makes it incredibly easy to use without looking at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Yeah, it doesn't "look" that good, but it's very stable standing up.
> 
> I do think that they'd break the awesomeness of this tank if they shrunk the diameter, so I don't forsee them changing it. Maybe now that they've got a taste for designing RTA's they'll come up with a unique design to fit the iStick since the Lemo was actually designed for the Evic Supreme.



I actually emailed iSmoka requesting a mini RTA like the Drop but with a smaller diameter, their response was :

"Dear friend,

Thanks for your email and the support of our product.

We are so glad that you love our istick and be so generous to recommend to other smokers.
But we don't understand the RTA, what is this for? Is it one kind of atomizer?
Please forgive my poor comprehension ability.

Have a nice weekend.
Best wishes!
Wendy
Ismoka service"



As for 'breaking awesomeness', I dont know why or how that happens so I'll leave that there with you  I just hope they make an RTA similar to the Drop with a smaller diameter (anything less than 20mm)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Also to be honest, the overhang really isn't that bad. In fact, the nice part to me is that when I push my thumb up against the side and it stops against the tank it is pefectly position on the fire button. This makes it incredibly easy to use without looking at it.
> 
> View attachment 15472



Yeah I'm an aesthetics kinda guy and thats just not cutting it for me on the iStick. Dont get me wrong, I love the Lemo and the Drop, if I had a vaporshark I'd be all over this like white on rice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (15/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> I actually emailed iSmoka requesting a mini RTA like the Drop but with a smaller diameter, their response was :
> 
> "Dear friend,
> 
> ...



Hahahah, that is sooo funny 

RDA+RTA (with RBA referring to either) makes a lot more sense to me too, but it seems the manufacturers haven't quite caught on to it 

As to the awesomeness, basically the size of the tank (capacity) and airiness (airflow AND the amount of space for vapour inside the chamber) - both of these would take a massive hit if they shrunk it down...the Lemo Drop is already down to 2.7ml, which to me is about the minimum I would consider viable on an RTA.

Of course I'd still probably buy a smaller one if they made it


----------



## free3dom (16/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> Yeah I'm an aesthetics kinda guy and thats just not cutting it for me on the iStick. Dont get me wrong, I love the Lemo and the Drop, if I had a vaporshark I'd be all over this like white on rice



I've got the perfect solution...a slightly fatter iStick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Hahahah, that is sooo funny
> 
> RDA+RTA (with RBA referring to either) makes a lot more sense to me too, but it seems the manufacturers haven't quite caught on to it
> 
> ...




Then again I remember Rip saying in one of his reviews that a smaller chamber is great for flavor because it 'condenses' and what not, If I find it again I'll post it. 
Truth be told, Im not going to taste the difference really because I'm a single coil protank vaper, so any RTA is going to be a win for me. 
My Gtank is a 3ml tank and I think Ive filled it maybe 5 times lol Most times its a half a tank and I fill up as I need more, thats enjoyable for me, for anyone else, Im not bothered, thats their problem hahaha 
I dont think airflow will be altered in anyway by making the diameter of the atomizer smaller as long as they use the same air hole sizes.

All I know is, they can do it and so they must  Chop chop iSmoka and make it snappy


----------



## free3dom (16/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> Then again I remember Rip saying in one of his reviews that a smaller chamber is great for flavor because it 'condenses' and what not, If I find it again I'll post it.
> Truth be told, Im not going to taste the difference really because I'm a single coil protank vaper, so any RTA is going to be a win for me.
> My Gtank is a 3ml tank and I think Ive filled it maybe 5 times lol Most times its a half a tank and I fill up as I need more, thats enjoyable for me, for anyone else, Im not bothered, thats their problem hahaha
> I dont think airflow will be altered in anyway by making the diameter of the atomizer smaller as long as they use the same air hole sizes.
> ...



Let's hope that the vape obsession transfers to manufacturers as well...that way it's certain they will want to create more RTA's now that they've done one 

Seeing how popular their iStick is, I'll bet they are already looking into creating something to fit it perfectly 

Maybe they could be "inspired" (*cough* copy *cough*) by the Kayfun mini design and call it the Lemo Atom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/11/14)

"Uhm uhm uhm" has a video review of the Lemo as well. 

Talks alot but he seems on it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (21/11/14)

Vapeclub has the "Lemo Drop" smaller version of the Lemo

Thanks @JakesSA


----------



## eviltoy (22/11/14)

Best tank evar!!! 1.6ohm micro @20w = clouds of flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (22/11/14)

eviltoy said:


> Best tank evar!!! 1.6ohm micro @20w = clouds of flavour



I absolutely agree...such a brilliant RTA... I've got my head in the clouds since I got it


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I absolutely agree...such a brilliant RTA... I've got my head in the clouds since I got it



Hi @free3dom (our resident Lemo expert reviewer) and any other Lemo users

Am keen to give this tank a try
But a bit confused. Maybe you can help me decide. 

I want it as an all day mouth to lung vape for the light fruity mentholated flavours. I dont envisage very low ohms or very high power. Just for mindless sort of vaping. 

I am drawn to the *Lemo *for its 5ml capacity so I dont have to refill too often

But i am also drawn to the supposed better flavour of the *Lemo Drop*. But then it has about half the tank capacity which puts me off a bit for what I want it for. 

Has anyone tried both?


----------



## eviltoy (22/11/14)

I have the drop its the titties

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

eviltoy said:


> I have the drop its the titties



Thanks @eviltoy 
I will assume that description means the highest level of praise

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy (22/11/14)

It's better


----------



## free3dom (22/11/14)

@Silver unfortunately I haven't gotten around to getting a Drop version, but I'm going to assume that the trade-off between the two is basically larger tank and cooler vape (on the standard) vs slightly improved flavour and a slightly warmer vape (on the drop) due to the shorter chimney. Of course I can't say this 100%, but it is what logic suggests 

As for mouth to lung, the airflow (on both) can be closed of almost completely (basically like a kayfun draw) so it works just great that way - I've also found that with the airflow open I can cover two of the four airholes (with my fingers) to temporarily get a tighter draw 

All-in-all I really think it comes down to tank size in regards to the choice between these two. For me the convenience of a 5ml tank is what makes the RTA shine - for flavour a RDA would still be better I suppose, at the cost of convenience. But maybe the Drop vesion is a happy medium.

I'm sorry this is a non-answer actually, I'd definitely need to try the Drop version to compare, before I could say for sure 

Bottom line, I think you'd probably be happy with either as is evidenced by my enthusiasm for the standard version and @eviltoy's love for the drop - i.e. this tank, no matter it's size does not seem to dissapoint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

Many thanks @free3dom. Your post has helped me a lot and I appreciate it. 

I liked your logic about cooler and warmer, which I never thought about. I prefer cooler for the fruity mentholated juices. 

Seeing that I primarily want it for a mindless vape I think your post has helped me to put more weight on the larger tank size. And clearly you are not disappointed with the flavour. 

Thanks very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/11/14)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @free3dom. Your post has helped me a lot and I appreciate it.
> 
> I liked your logic about cooler and warmer, which I never thought about. I prefer cooler for the fruity mentholated juices.
> 
> ...


As long as it is not another midnight build

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (22/11/14)

Ok, so the Lemo drop is officially the best tank I have ever used! This thing kicks serious Kayfun but! And I had an original Kayfun Lite in the day. No leaking, no gurgling, no pressure issues, no dry hits. This thing is really amazing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (22/11/14)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @free3dom. Your post has helped me a lot and I appreciate it.
> 
> I liked your logic about cooler and warmer, which I never thought about. I prefer cooler for the fruity mentholated juices.
> 
> ...



Indeed, the flavour is absolutely fantastic on the standard and I haven't once thought "I wish it had better flavour". Even though I can only assume it's even better on the Drop, it's more than good enough for me as is 

I too prefer a slighly cooler vape. I might be imagining it, but on the Lemo vs the Kayfun the vape is noticably cooler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

Andre said:


> As long as it is not another midnight build



Lol @Andre, you guys stayed up all night with me. I remember that clearly. Such amazing support from you guys!
Was a magical moment building my first sub ohm coil on the Kayfun with Bowdens Mate
Lol what a night that was

I think this will be way more civilised at normal hours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Ok, so the Lemo drop is officially the best tank I have ever used! This thing kicks serious Kayfun but! And I had an original Kayfun Lite in the day. No leaking, no gurgling, no pressure issues, no dry hits. This thing is really amazing!



This is great news @TylerD, thanks!


----------



## eviltoy (22/11/14)

The build on this thing is a bit tricky with the holes in the posts but it's not a nightmare either. Whirling dirvish on this thing is heavenly the spices really come through nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I too prefer a slighly cooler vape. I might be imagining it, but on the Lemo vs the Kayfun the vape is noticably cooler.



Thanks for this. I was tossing up which to get in future, but I really don't like a warm vape, so I might need to go for the standard.

I actually prefer 2-3ml tanks so I don't have to commit to a flavour.


----------



## free3dom (22/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks for this. I was tossing up which to get in future, but I really don't like a warm vape, so I might need to go for the standard.
> 
> I actually prefer 2-3ml tanks so I don't have to commit to a flavour.



I don't have commitment issues 

But seriously, I like the larger tanks as I don't have to fill it up all the way and the space is there when I want it (going out for a long time).

I do however think both versions have their own pros and cons...which is why I'll definitely be getting a Drop version too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (22/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I don't have commitment issues
> 
> But seriously, I like the larger tanks as I don't have to fill it up all the way and the space is there when I want it (going out for a long time



Lol

Ye this makes sense. And I am vaping more and juices that I really like, so I need to switch less.

In my first few months, I would want to change halfway through a MPT3 tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I don't have commitment issues
> 
> But seriously, I like the larger tanks as I don't have to fill it up all the way and the space is there when I want it (going out for a long time).
> 
> I do however think both versions have their own pros and cons...which is why I'll definitely be getting a Drop version too



Thanks for all the advice @free3dom 
Your comments are spot on for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (22/11/14)

seriously considering this for my Evic as it hybrids on it What are the benenenfits of hybrid , is it purely size or does VV/VW also improve ?


----------



## free3dom (22/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the advice @free3dom
> Your comments are spot on for me



You are very welcome, I'm glad to share just how much I am enjoying this little gem 



Daniel said:


> seriously considering this for my Evic as it hybrids on it What are the benenenfits of hybrid , is it purely size or does VV/VW also improve ?



From what I've seen in videos, the only thing it means is that it sits 100% flush on the Evic and it does not require the 510 connection - so it looks better *and *it fits more securely on the device  

Because of this I'm actually considering getting an Evic S for my Lemo


----------



## Daniel (22/11/14)

Ok so question , who has the black version Lemo ?


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

@Sir Vape have some but I do not know if it is black or silver


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Along with a few other goodies my Lemo arrived today!

Just a tip... rip out the coil and wick and redo your own... I was lazy and tried the installed wick and coil and mixed with Chinese Pubs the taste and vape was horrendous!

It's a good looking atty and the thing that impresses me most is there is no leaking at all so this puts it way ahead of any and all Kayfun and Russian clones!

The drip tip is wobbly and that's a pet hate of mine that that's a big black mark! But you can replace it with one of your own and it won't wobble.

Trying to do the coil like they have it was not easy so I just used the screws rather than the holes to secure my 1,3 Ohm 10 Wrap 28g coil. Pretty good vape.... again the more I vape on it the more I like it. The negative for me is to change wicks you need to empty the tank just like the Kayfun and Russians but I do think the design is better and again I have to say no leaking and that is a biggie for me!

Filling wasn't difficult but using a syringe to fill it works better... and I had a syringe handy because I had to suck out the juice to clean it and put in a new coil. 

At the end of the day if you want to get into building coils etc this is a great device to start on!

Avril the Reo looking on as the new tanks underwent testing today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## free3dom (27/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Along with a few other goodies my Lemo arrived today!
> 
> Just a tip... rip out the coil and wick and redo your own... I was lazy and tried the installed wick and coil and mixed with Chinese Pubs the taste and vape was horrendous!
> 
> ...



I had the opposite...my drip tip was, and still is, almost too tight - I have to rotate it to get it out. From the image it looks like you have the Drop version (and I've got the standard), so maybe the drop comes with a different drip tip - would be good if other Drop users could confirm this.


----------



## Silver (27/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Along with a few other goodies my Lemo arrived today!
> 
> Just a tip... rip out the coil and wick and redo your own... I was lazy and tried the installed wick and coil and mixed with Chinese Pubs the taste and vape was horrendous!
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing your findings Rob - much appreciated.
Avril probably felt a bit unloved with all the attention given to the other devices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your findings Rob - much appreciated.
> Avril probably felt a bit unloved with all the attention given to the other devices



She did indeed... but she is back in my paw and the metal is warm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (27/11/14)

I received my Lemo yesterday from @VapeGrrl @JakesSA (you guys are the best online store in my books )
Back to the Lemo,i am very very very impressed with it as @Rob Fisher explained remove that stupid prebuilt coil it comes with and build your own.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (3/12/14)

Mine arrived today - my first RTA. I bought a Smok Xpro to go with it, but didn't know if it would fit the Xpro's dished connection until it arrived. It does, but only just - once tightened there is no visible gap around the perimeter of the tank base (Whew!)

As I don't yet have any resistance wire I used the pre-made coil, but replaced the wick with some sterile cotton. The coil measured 1.1Ω so I set the VW at 12.5W for around 3.7V. After a complete strip down, clean and reassemble, I half-filled it with VM Blueberry/Menthol and gave it a try. The amazing flavour was the first impression. Still experimenting with wattage/air flow, but I've closed it up quite a bit and am currently using 14W.

This tank ticked all the right boxes for me - glass, decent capacity, simple build and no leaks. I like the fact that it's not a 'clone' too. Also looks good on the Xpro

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (3/12/14)

360twin said:


> Mine arrived today - my first RTA. I bought a Smok Xpro to go with it, but didn't know if it would fit the Xpro's dished connection until it arrived. It does, but only just - once tightened there is no visible gap around the perimeter of the tank base (Whew!)
> 
> As I don't yet have any resistance wire I used the pre-made coil, but replaced the wick with some sterile cotton. The coil measured 1.1Ω so I set the VW at 12.5W for around 3.7V. After a complete strip down, clean and reassemble, I half-filled it with VM Blueberry/Menthol and gave it a try. The amazing flavour was the first impression. Still experimenting with wattage/air flow, but I've closed it up quite a bit and am currently using 14W.
> 
> ...



I also received mine today. I must agree with you, it is one fantastic RTA. Much better than the kayfun IMO. 
Only thing I didn't like was that premade coil. Tried it for a second then ripped it out and built another in it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (3/12/14)

Hmmmmm I want the lemo drop love a good warm Vape.


----------



## free3dom (4/12/14)

Riddle said:


> I also received mine today. I must agree with you, it is one fantastic RTA. Much better than the kayfun IMO.
> Only thing I didn't like was that premade coil. Tried it for a second then ripped it out and built another in it.



Yeah, that pre-made coil is a beauty...but I wonder if they made it out of stainless steel because it just took forever to heat up 

I'm still amazed at just how easily it coils though (especially compared to the kayfun)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

